# Poly Axiom w/Flip Clips



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

*Hey Guys ,*

*I really like the SimpleShot Axiom frame. I have an Axiom Ocularis and Axiom Ocularis Silva Mod. I saw the Poly Axiom available again, but I'd rather not have to wrap and tuck if I don't have too. So....*

*I decided to make a Poly Axiom capable of accepting Flip Clips.*

*I started out with a Axiom aluminum core which I purchased from SimpleShot and made myself a plastic template and double sticky taped it to 3/4 inch HDPE.*










*Used my Dremel Moto Saw to cut as close as I could to the template.*










*Used my Black and Decker hand drill flush router.*



















*Then ran a 1/4 inch router on the edges and backed off router slightly on the forks.*



















*Used a 5/16th drill bit for the Flip Clips. Center of hole is 1/2 inch in and 1/2 inch down. Used counter sink to bevel hole edges.*










*Used a triangular file to start the cuts on the forks.*










*Finished off with round file.*



















*I beveled the edges of the forks to better fit my hand. This bevel comes from the Silva Ocularis which I also did to my Ocularis.*



















*Finished Poly Axiom with Flip Clips **. I ran out of X-Flock shrink tubing * *. So, I'll update with picture when I get some in.*


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

AWESOME! amazing build thread. I love the use of the smaller, reduced sized tools for this. Gives me a lot of ideas for more tooling options


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks! Overall build time was about an hour and forty minutes. The hardest part and most time consuming, was hand filing the band groves on the fork. Actually learned that from one of your tutorials.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

ShootnCoastie said:


> Thanks! Overall build time was about an hour and forty minutes. The hardest part and most time consuming, was hand filing the band groves on the fork. Actually learned that from one of your tutorials.


Whoa! Then I feel even more connected to this super cool build thread.


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

ShootnCoastie said:


> Thanks! Overall build time was about an hour and forty minutes. The hardest part and most time consuming, was hand filing the band groves on the fork. Actually learned that from one of your tutorials.


I would attempt to cut those grooves with a ball end mill on my milling machine. A ball end mill might work on your router or a drill press too. Just a thought!

A shallow pass with 1/4" might be about right:

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=321-4715&PMPXNO=945703&PARTPG=INLMK32

You can find cheaper 1/4" end mills too, but the above end mill is M-42 cobalt steel, which is a high quality high speed steel alloy and my favorite tooling alloy for all-around machining.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

calinb,

Thanks, according to Randy Knapp's video on YouTube, it's a 3/16th ball end for the flip clips. I will probably pick one up, I'll just have to try and figure out which of my limited power tools to attach it to and get a nice straight clean cut.


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

ShootnCoastie said:


> calinb,
> 
> Thanks, according to Randy Knapp's video on YouTube, it's a 3/16th ball end for the flip clips. I will probably pick one up, I'll just have to try and figure out which of my limited power tools to attach it to and get a nice straight clean cut.


I was having a hard time guessing between 3/16 and 1/4 inch. I'd do a test first with either, regardless. Obviously the 3/16 provides more slot depth for any given width--right up to its full width of 3/16 inch. If the flip clips work best with 3/16, then that's the one to get!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Tell ya what, that's some dang nice hand precision work alright. I mean precise. Goes to show, you don't need a fancy pants tool shop to make a very cleanly done slingshot. I look at all my stuff..3 large work benches, a whole wall of all sorts of hand tools, a small lathe, 2 drill presses, welder, two cut off tools/band saw, jig saw, on and on...and this guy produces an excellent slingshot with simple hand tools, a very small "bench" and hand electric tools. Well done!

Just a minor question and not to "mean" anything... why do you prefer the mechanical clips over slotted fork tips? Not inferring anything, just wondering...you are encouraged to share your reason. Yes, of course, to each his own, not saying otherwise.

Again, very well done and an excellent strong lifetime shooter you built. Thanks for the step by step photos.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Sweet build man. Thanks for the walk through. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

What kind of RPMs do you get with the "router attachment? Is the bit just chucked straight into the drill, or is there a series of gears that increase the speed?


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Tell ya what, that's some dang nice hand precision work alright. I mean precise. Goes to show, you don't need a fancy pants tool shop to make a very cleanly done slingshot.


Agreed! I always say that machining is 90% the machinist and only 10% the machine (if that)...well...speed and commercial productivity are another thing, but it's amazing what can be accomplished with very small or basic machines, ingenuity, clever setups, and patience.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

@TheNewSlingShotGuy,

The router attachment connects to the power drill and the speed is variable as you squeeze the trigger. According to the Black and Decker website with the 20V battery, it's 0 - 9000 RMP. The bits connect to the router and the outside clear plastic base rotates. Clockwise the base screws into the body of the router attachment exposing more router bit, counter clockwise it extends... less router bit exposed.

It's okay for what it's woodworking intentions, but can be a challenge for something as small as a slingshot.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

@Chuck,

"why do you prefer the mechanical clips over slotted fork tips?"

It just seems quicker to switch out bands. I usually remove bands when slings are not in use. Not having to carry extra strips of TB to tie bands is nice also.

Not shown, I usually have one of these phillip tips on my lanyard so I don't have to carry a screwdriver with me.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that was a great build and a really nice shooter


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I love build threads with step by step photos. Learn so much.

Great little shooter too. I bought a scout when re-entering the hobby this past year and I love it. Was able to try every combination of shooting options so easily to find what I felt good with. Such a great shooter.


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

That came out nice. I've been looking at those Dremel Roto Saws a little wondering if it would work. Now I know and have something to add to my tool wishlist.


----------



## ebslancepierre (Jun 17, 2015)

realy nice job !!


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

RyanJL said:


> That came out nice. I've been looking at those Dremel Roto Saws a little wondering if it would work. Now I know and have something to add to my tool wishlist.


The scroll saw has really fine teeth, so it was very 'slow' moving cutting the 3/4 HDPE. Not really it's cup of tea. I haven't gotten a chance to look for other types of blades. It works fine with thinner woods and plastic.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Okay, guys my X-Flock arrived (love this stuff) and as promised, updated photos. In the interim while I was waiting for my order to arrive, I made a 1/2 inch thick Axiom with Flip Clips for my 11 year old nephew. Going to have to make myself another, I like the 1/2 inch thickness.

There is 25mm 1-1/4 inch X-Flock on the forks, notice the arrow in the photo below so as to not interfere with Flip Clip, and 2-1/4 inch X-Flock on the grip.

For the 1/2 inch Axiom, I had to cut a 1/4 inch off the Flip Clip and the screw. It's banded with Gold Gym Red, Red Flip Clips, and Red Lanyard. Another order was placed for Red X-Flock to go with the sling.

The Golds Gym Red comes in the three pack and states 'heavy'. I've measured Green (also heavy, but sold by itself) at 0.022 and the Golds Gym Red comes in at 0.020. I've measured my Theraband Silver at 0.020, it's been stated here that Silver is 0.022, maybe my calipers aren't up to snuff. But in comparison Golds Gym Red has a low pull weight and seems to be a little bit more snappier than Theraband Silver.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Awesome work !


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Excellent work there !!! Man i need to get myself a dremel and a good work bench and ill be making slings like you lol. 
-slingshot shooter


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow great build mate and two fantastic slings, brilliant I enjoyed your progression.


----------

